# Some Woodstock Hippies We Know Would Like To Learn To Drum



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 15, 2010)

[youtube]mGjjx3WMmSE[/youtube]

Long ago in more sobering times, we walked past a mystical drumming session in the light of *The Moonlight Knight* in the streets of Las Vegas with the aroma of cannabis heavily scenting the air.

IT was a mystically magical moment, so say the least.

Any suggestions where best to start?

 Shut Up And Vote


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 16, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> [youtube]vOhf3OvRXKg[/youtube]


Shut Up And Vote


----------



## ...... (Jan 16, 2010)

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
ZYXWVUTSQRPONMLKJIHGFEDCBA
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
ZYXWVUTSWashQRPONMYourLKJIHGFEDCBA
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNPussyOPQRSTUVWXYZ
ZYXWDirtyVUTSQRPONMLKJIHGFEDCBA
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPAssQRSTUVWXYZ
ZYXWVUTSQRPONMLKJIHGFEDHippieCBA
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ

Can you solve my riddle???????????????????


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 17, 2010)

Done.

Your turn.

Wanna lick?

Shut Up And Vote


----------



## Wild (Jan 17, 2010)

Riddles aside, if i'm understanding the post, you are saying that drumming may effect us on a deep level, due to a primal instinct?

Everyone enjoys beating the skins when the oppurtunity arises, with talent or without, just as an archetypical ape likes to hit things, more so if they return a noise........
Skilled percussion can be very magical, alone or complimenting a guitar or organ. I sometimes drum, it is easy to play after a short while, quite relaxing.


----------



## 2much (Jan 17, 2010)

i spend at least 10 hrs a day in my studio, im not a drummer per say but when frustrated i sit down at my drums and and go ape shit for an hour and the world looks a whole lot brighter, yes i believe drums do have a primal healing that can envelope you and squeeze you like a teenage zit, and when the goo oozes out and then your ready for the next load of bs .
drums good to boil it down


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 17, 2010)

What do you believe was humansity's earliest means of communication?

What can happen to a beat?

Shut Up And Vote


----------



## growwwww (Jan 17, 2010)

Everyones got some deep instinct that tells them to understand a beat. Like, you go to a fucking aborinee in the australian outback, to a tribe from polynesia to the eskimos in the arctic circle, they will prefer a "in time" beat that is sycopated and moving, something so deep you know.

I love watching tribal programs and stuff they love dancing and drumming its fucking amazing and so moving to watch.

A old piano teacher once told me him and his friend who was an ethnologist or someshit went to south africa and taught this small tribe a beat, 30 years later they revisited and the beat had only been changed 1 bpm. That is crazy, the more " primitive " people do have something natural that they understand beats so well. 
Im fascinated!!!


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 19, 2010)

Who plays?


----------



## mange (Jan 19, 2010)

I Play..for over 30 years now.I play in an all original rock band. can't tell you the name because I would then have to kill you.lol. Primal? Yes.Aggressive?most deffinantly. nothing better than a couple good bong hits and playing. we are all over 48 and our last show was 4 hours long. About killed me, the more I play the younger I need to be lol.. bang your head...lessons anyone?


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 27, 2010)

[youtube]4dvTAENxK_4[/youtube][youtube]YKHhpzFSKOg[/youtube]


----------



## mange (Jan 28, 2010)

why, Drum lessons of course. been teaching for 8 years on the side of my normal job,modern rock, blues, classic rock. Drums R most Primal, just play them and you will feel the power. I also play Guitar and a little piano.

I know alot about very little and very little about alot...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2010)

who needs drums? ... 


[youtube]O4No-_RSj64[/youtube]


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 30, 2010)

[youtube]M0GM5UZdw_A[/youtube]


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 30, 2010)

My brother just gave me a CD with African Rhythms. Sorta in the world music genre. Cool stuff.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm a bass player. Nothing like lockin' a groove with a good drummer.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 30, 2010)

till we meet again.

Now you know beyond a reasonable doubt what We sound like.

[youtube]iJqOc6CmZZI[/youtube]


----------



## The Next Shakespeare (Jan 30, 2010)

This Woodstock.Hippie has to be the most retarded person I have ever met.


----------



## Ned Flanders (Jan 31, 2010)

The Next Shakespeare said:


> This Woodstock.Hippie has to be the most retarded person I have ever met.


Agreed.....


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 31, 2010)

Ned Flanders said:


> Agreed.....


[youtube]tpjM7xc7SXw[/youtube]


----------



## mange (Feb 1, 2010)

Both, Practice and performing, writing. It's all that and more. when the wife and the Band not here I play physically with out even thinking, just creating new beats and rythems, then there's times when it's all about mental concentration. depending what type of music. some are more brutal then others.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 1, 2010)

BOOM BAP Ba-dee Br-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-rrappp!


Drums are so goddamn fun. Just got a new bass pedal. DW 9000 Single series. FUCKING BEAUTIFUL IT IS.


But yeah, drumming. Its rare to find someone that won't enjoy/dance or move around to a good funky body-grooving beat.

Everytime my nephews and little cousins come over.. thats usually the fist thing they run to in the basement.. the drums, and they just start whacking away making noise and smiling from ear to ear. so idk.. i think music is a form of communication. Not just an art form. some songs (even just instrumentals) can make you laugh, dance erotically or just freak you fuck out.



I mean(and bear w/ me here) we ALL have heart BEATS. With certain and different BPM (Beats Per Minute). Which, could have a factor in why we all have either a slight or massive relationship with percussion. haha lol jksjks


Anywhoo, if youz peoplez got time heres a super-sweet 17 minute drum video. Bunch of really cool innovative drumming and improv.!

http://www.ted.com/talks/sivamani_rhythm_is_everything_everywhere.html


GOOD VIBRATIONS ALL AROUNDDDD


----------



## growwwww (Feb 1, 2010)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> BOOM BAP Ba-dee Br-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-rrappp!
> 
> 
> Drums are so goddamn fun. Just got a new bass pedal. DW 9000 Single series. FUCKING BEAUTIFUL IT IS.
> ...



Ha, investigate i was going to post that video but i thought not, its really not that great  if you want amazing drumming and rhythm,

check out Dave Weckl, Medeski, Martin and Wood and just generally amazing jazzy stuff and hang playing and gamelan!!!!!

peace


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 3, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibrations_of_a_circular_drum



growwwww said:


> iNVESTIGATE said:
> 
> 
> > "Anywhoo, if youz peoplez got time heres a super-sweet 17 minute drum video. Bunch of really cool innovative drumming and improv.!
> ...


[youtube]sXHhnyEQqVs[/youtube][youtube]8JryQXilMj4[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 3, 2010)

growwwww said:


> ..its really not that great..


 

lol oh yeah i know hes not the best out there.. but i had just ran across it on ted.com so i figured i'd share it w/ the RIU music world. 

And its just plain fucking badass. no repitition. decent endurance. inovation [using the water jug to muffle the cymbal and produce that bending or a 'wah-wahish' sound].


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 4, 2010)

[youtube]K-UvOv7Cws4[/youtube][youtube]jyN8XnFEMVM[/youtube][youtube]qF-k4wg70rg[/youtube][youtube]677DgHJEieg[/youtube]


----------



## drumbum3218 (Feb 15, 2010)

drums and music are more than primal, its divine. Drums are MOST primal? I can think of many more primal things, like banging skins...maybe drums are most primal?


----------

